# Seahorses



## Rykna (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi All,
I just joined today and was wondering if anyone here keeps seahorses.

Here are some pics of my dwarf seahorses:


Baby Size:









Adult Size











~Rykna


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

I have always wanted to, but all of my tanks have to much flow to keep em. Have thought more then once about a species only nano tank....


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have kept them in the past but currently dont have any. Setting up a tank like that for them would be kinda nice though. Prehaps this might be a good new twist for my "Singapore Green" tank...its a nice thought anyways. Tells us more about yours!


----------



## Rykna (Aug 7, 2009)

I've kept dwarf seahorses(ponies) in smaller tanks 5g to 29g. The main reason is due to their need for live food, seahorses prefer to exert as little energy as possible to catch dinner, hence the larger the tank the harder it is to catch dinner. After much research, I have decided to set up my 90g for my ponies. Many of my friends who keep seahorses disagree with my choice to house the ponies in such a large tank, however, I think the benefits of a larger tank out weigh their concerns.
Feeding live, enriched brine shrimp to my ponies, IMHO does not provide a well rounded diet. My hopes are that because my tank has been cycling since last September, the pod population has grown to the size large enough that the population can sustain itself; therefore offering a much larger selection for the ponies diet. 
~Rykna


----------



## Rykna (Aug 7, 2009)

salth2o said:


> I have always wanted to, but all of my tanks have to much flow to keep em. Have thought more then once about a species only nano tank....


 Not true. Seahorses actually prefer high flow. Low flow in a seahorse tank leads to hazardous dead spots. After watching my seahorses, one of the first things they do in a new environment is test the changing currents of the tank. They launch themselves into the current time and time again aiming for a specific hitching post. Once they successfully navigate the currents they use them to float effortlessly around the tank. They also enjoy playing in the flow. I watched my 2 day old dwarf seahorse fry play in the flow like kids at a water park in the wave pool.
In the wild almost all seahorse species live near the coasts where some of the highest currents are.
The number one thing for seahorse tanks is that it is a species only tank. Seahorses are very slow feeders. Any fish would quickly consume all available food, leaving the seahorse to slowly starve to death.
They are amazing fish. If you're interested in setting up a tank, I would be more than happy to help!
~Rykna


----------



## fry84 (Aug 8, 2009)

Rykna, are they difficult to keep? Would you say they're off-limits to beginners?


----------



## salth2o (Aug 3, 2009)

Rykna said:


> Not true. Seahorses actually prefer high flow. Low flow in a seahorse tank leads to hazardous dead spots. After watching my seahorses, one of the first things they do in a new environment is test the changing currents of the tank. They launch themselves into the current time and time again aiming for a specific hitching post. Once they successfully navigate the currents they use them to float effortlessly around the tank. They also enjoy playing in the flow. I watched my 2 day old dwarf seahorse fry play in the flow like kids at a water park in the wave pool.
> In the wild almost all seahorse species live near the coasts where some of the highest currents are.
> The number one thing for seahorse tanks is that it is a species only tank. Seahorses are very slow feeders. Any fish would quickly consume all available food, leaving the seahorse to slowly starve to death.
> They are amazing fish. If you're interested in setting up a tank, I would be more than happy to help!
> ~Rykna


Wow thanks for the help. I will be the first to admit that I know next to nothing about these beautiful creature. I was pretty certain I had read and heard that they prefer slower flow. I assumed this was as much an issue of swimming / hitching as it was be able to catch food as it moved through the water. Can't wait to hear more about them, and I know who to go to when I want to set up my seahorse nano!


----------



## Rykna (Aug 7, 2009)

fry84 said:


> Rykna, are they difficult to keep? Would you say they're off-limits to beginners?


 Yes, definitely a huge off-limit fish for beginners. After working with saltwater for four years I thought I was ready for seahorses, after all I have kept fish since I was seven....:ISh_the_Fish: boy did I get filleted for having that attitude!
Best thing to do is start reading and researching! Once you house seahorses in your tank, your world will be forever changed. How long have you kept saltwater fish? I would be happy to help you with any questions you have.
~Rykna


----------



## Rykna (Aug 7, 2009)

salth2o said:


> Wow thanks for the help. I will be the first to admit that I know next to nothing about these beautiful creature. I was pretty certain I had read and heard that they prefer slower flow. I assumed this was as much an issue of swimming / hitching as it was be able to catch food as it moved through the water. Can't wait to hear more about them, and I know who to go to when I want to set up my seahorse nano!


 You are most welcome! Most info I have read does said they need slow flow too, however, after talking to several different specialist, one from Monetary Bay Aquarium, I found the exact opposite. I will be most happy to help you set up a tank!
~Rykna


----------

